# Hot Chocolate Muffins



## Chocoholic (Mar 8, 2006)

These look good 

*Hot Chocolate Muffins*

Ingredients:
 2 1/4 cups biscuit and baking mix
 1/2 cup sugar
 2 tablespoons cocoa
 1/2 cup half-and-half
 1/4 cup chocolate syrup
 3 tablespoons vegetable oil
 2 teaspoons vanilla extract
 1 large egg, lightly beaten
 3/4 cup semisweet chocolate mini-morsels
 1/4 cup sliced almonds

     Combine baking mix, sugar, and cocoa in a large bowl. Make a well in center of mixture. 
     Combine half-and-half and next 4 ingredients; add to dry ingredients, stirring just until dry ingredients are moistened. Stir in chocolate morsels and almonds. 
     Spoon into greased muffin pans, filling two-thirds full. Bake at 400 degrees for 11 to 12 minutes or until a wooden pick inserted into center comes out clean. Remove from pans immediately.

Yield: 1 dozen


----------



## pdswife (Mar 8, 2006)

Double wow!   I'll copy and paste this one for sure.

Thank you!


----------



## Debbie (Mar 8, 2006)

wow...  are you gonna make them????   if you do let us know how they come out and I'll make them toooo


----------



## pdswife (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll make them the next time we have people over for breakfast.... ( April 1st, I think)


----------



## Dina (Mar 8, 2006)

These sound wonderful Chocoholic.  Let us know how they turn out for you.


----------

